# An RCMP Police Car and a Petty Charger for how much???



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I walked into my local flea market after a couple week hiatus and sauntered up to my favorite seller. He was happy to see me and promptly offered up a yellowed HY-71 Police car with two burned out overhead lights. Not wanting to be rude(we've done a lot of trading) I asked what "MY" price would be. He looked at the car, noted the cigarette smoke yellowing and the wear on the bumpers and that the hard to find Radar gun was there and offered to sell it to me for $150.00. Let me tell you, I had to bite my tongue hard to keep from laughing out loud. I promptly said no thanks, and asked what he paid for it. Thankfully he took it in on trade for some other items, I explained to him what they go for on EBay MIB (around $75.00 according to a recent Buy it Now). His maybe $15.00. 

Now remember the title? I asked him where he got the idea a police car was worth so much. He mentioned one of the other sellers had an RCMP can as well as a Petty Charger. I couldn't find the corner fast enough. Sure enough there they were...



















Now, I know the RCMP is harder to find, but according to this guy, these two cars were the Holy Grail of slot cars. I asked how much? He said he'd seen the RCMP car go recently for $1200.00, but he'd part with the both of them for $1000.00. Dang, my tongue is bleeding now I thought!. He went on to disclose he paid around $400.00 each and that he was a collector and had a bunch of cars at home and a track too. I almost asked if he had a website called MR.Coney, but I held back. I casually countered that I had a couple slots too, Like an orange Charger like his petty car, only mine had a rebel flag on the hood. He said yep there were lots of cars made. No Clue !

This really frustrated me because I will likely not come across a real RCMP AFX car in my price range, and here some idiot has paid a ridiculous amount assuming it is worth a Stupid amount. Oh, and I will probably see the stupid thing every time I visit the flea market, further irritating me. 

BTW, the most recent RCMP Caprice on ebay sold for $241.00. and I know that Slot Car Johnnie sells the Petty body for about $145.00. 


AUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuughhh~! Thank you for letting me rant !:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Too bad Dragula doesn't hang here anymore. He probably has multiples of each.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I've sold two very nice versions of that Charger on eBay - both went for $43 each fwiw without the stickers as I recall


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd like to get both, but I never seem to have the $$. I've already made my own RCMP car, I'm working on the charger.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> I'd like to get both, but I never seem to have the $$. I've already made my own RCMP car, I'm working on the charger.


make a few of each...
take them down 2 that 2nd "Collector/Seller" @ the flea mkt.....
& see if he'll "Bite" on buy'n them :thumbsup:

:freak:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

as much fun as that would be.... I have good "slot Car-Ma" and I'd rather not screw it up


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*RCMP and Petty*

Yeah the Petty car has come waaayyy down in price. A nice version should fetch $45-75 I would think. The Rebel Charger you mentioned in always over $100 and typically in the $150 range. I sold one near mint for $125 shipped to a member on the board. Car was sharp..

The RCMP you pictured looks off to me to some reason. Color on the top doesn't look right. The side seem like the right shade but I don't know. I am aware someone was repoping the door decals recently but can't remember who. Seeing the Petty with it lends some credibility to the RCMP, but I would be certain. If of course you have $1k for the pair.. :thumbsup: BUT- I will say that RCMP has held it's value. 

I once crushed a dealer at a flea market when I had to point out that he bought a resin copy of the Green Lantern car.. I thought he was going to puke. I didn't want to ask him what he paid for it. 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Yep, evil-bay has ruined the collecting aspect of slotcars to some degree. So many people at flea markets want premium prices just because the cars are old or they've seen a similar car on ebay sell for top $$$ not knowing the true value,sad.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Plymouth71,

You need to tell the "SO CALLED COLLECTOR" that he paid way too much for both of those cars. The RCMP car isn't worth what he paid for it and the Petty Charger should have a sticker sheet with it. Neither car is worth $400.00. You should've told this clown he doesn't know what he's talking about.

And the other vendor that wanted $150.00, WOW! I'm glad you set him straight.

I'm so sick of these people.

My advice is BE PATIENT you'll get the cars you want and at a fair price.

Randy.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dang...... will he include shipping?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> I'd like to get both, but I never seem to have the $$. I've already made my own RCMP car, I'm working on the charger.


Hey Plymouth: :wave:

I do have a good, not great, but good RCMP car. The passenger side posts are possibly cracked, definitely stressed though. PM me if you'd like me to send pictures. What kind of money is in your budget, or what kind of stuff do you have to trade? 

Tom


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

sjracer said:


> Yep, evil-bay has ruined the collecting aspect of slotcars to some degree.


On the other hand if you live in a part of the country like I do where nobody runs HO cars evil bay has been a God send. I'm not saying it is without it's flaws but when I decided to get back into the hobby 7 years ago it has been a tremendous help in a lot of ways.

Just be thankful you can go to a local flea market and actually see any type of slot car.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gerome said:


> On the other hand if you live in a part of the country like I do where nobody runs HO cars evil bay has been a God send. I'm not saying it is without it's flaws but when I decided to get back into the hobby 7 years ago it has been a tremendous help in a lot of ways.
> 
> Just be thankful you can go to a local flea market and actually see any type of slot car.


Agreed, I live for the Evil Bay because there is not much around here. I won't pay outrageous price, and do sometimes get good deals. You just have to be patient.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Bargain price..lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/390537399082?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

To high for my pockets!Happy for whomever wins though!


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

A/FX Nut said:


> Hi Plymouth71,
> 
> You need to tell the "SO CALLED COLLECTOR" that he paid way too much for both of those cars. The RCMP car isn't worth what he paid for it and the Petty Charger should have a sticker sheet with it. Neither car is worth $400.00. You should've told this clown he doesn't know what he's talking about.
> 
> ...


Best Advice ever "Be Patient" ...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

hey i can buy that 43 petty car at the show for 50.00 each with a new chassie under it.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Honda I`ll think about it...


----------

